# Circuitos integrado en practica



## ThaConectted (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola que tal pues nuevamente acudo a este foro del saber para que me ayude miren lo que pasa es que quiero hacer un circuito en el cual usando unos circuitos integrado soy nuevo relativamente en esto pero lo que pasa es que al conectar el circuito integrado 7408(que seria como una red de compuertas AND)al unirlo al 7404 para que me lo niegue(una not) y despues sumandole una 7432(or) para obtener que un led prenda siempre me da lo mismo es decir que siempre prende ya sea que no las conecte estas compuertas o que si, pienso que es que como al final pongo la 7432 que la conecto a tierra y luego una de las patillas del led a corriente prende.

Y he ahi el problema yo pienso que esta mal hecho y quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar en este tema lo  que quiero saber es como necesito realmente conectar los circuitos que por ejemplo cuando ponga un 0 el led por la compuerta not me lo niegue a 1 y luego la or realize lo que le corresponde sumar. ya no como hacerle porfavor ayudenme     

anexo una foto de como quedo mi proto

lo que quiero lograr esque al cambiar el estado el led prende o apague.
gracias


----------



## El_gocho (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola! Para poder ayudarte necesito que especifiques un poco más como estas conectando las compuertas porque no esta muy claro. Que es lo que necesitas hacer? Que el led encienda y apague de forma intermitente o que manualmente coloques el valor en la entrada o entradas del circuito. Muestra el circuito esquematico del montaje o la foto del protoboard (preferible el dibujo del circuito). De esta forma puedo darte la función logica que realiza y la tabla de la verdad,asi ver cual es el problema. Ah y también el numero completo de la compuerta para ver si son open colector que también es importante.


----------



## Cesartur (May 26, 2009)

Por favor necesito ayuda para realizar en el protoboard el siguiente proyecto usando combinaciones lógicas
usando la siguiente tabla de verdad

A*B*C = (A+B)*(A+C)

esto da como resultado en la tabla de verdad
A     B      C            A*B*C

0     0       0               0
0     0       1               0
0     1       0               0
0     1       1               0
1     0       0               0
1     0       1               1
1     1       0               1 
1     1       1               1

necesito graficar el circuito y colocarlos en el protoboard, quedare muy agradecido


----------



## pokerNT (May 26, 2009)

este es el circuito que necesitas, segun entendi tu tala de verdad, como busca el BOOLE_simplific, este software te ayuda a partir de funciones logicas a armar tu circuito logico, es muy bueno te lo recomiendo


----------

